# Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente Cigar Review - Extremely Nice Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was given one of these to try and I was not disappointed at all, it is rich in taste and flavor with big smoke and even burn, I think these are m...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente Cigar Review - Extremely Nice Stick


----------

